

Ask HN: Your startup failed. Do you regret the path you chose? - thuang513

There's tons of statistics of how many startups fail a year. But statistics don't tell the full story. If you created your own startup, how many of you regret the path you chose? And why?
======
geoffw8
Do NOT outsource your tech. Learn to code. This a million billion zillion
times.

Oh my god how I wish someone had branded this on my chest.

Words can't describe the satisfaction of thinking of a change, sitting down
and making it happen. Right there and then. Without communicating it to
someone distant, and paying for the privilege.

------
robinwarren
As they say "a life without regrets is a life not worth living". I don't know
if you could term any of my side projects as startups but that was what was in
my mind as I plugged away at them until they failed or fizzled out.

I've no regrets about building those things, I learned a lot and applied that
knowledge next time round. I regret certain decisions like spending a
beautiful summers weekend working on code no one would use instead of spending
it with my friends and family and building something a bit more MVC. But
that's how I learn so ultimately to regret it would be to constantly beat
myself up.

Had the impact of those decisions been bigger maybe I'd have regrets, I don't
know.

------
AznHisoka
As long as it doesn't ruin your relationships, or health or lead to poverty, I
don't see how one can regret it.

------
heretohelp
Not at all, it's primed me well for an upcoming project that might turn into
Startup #2.

I'm not taking the best path for making the most money (risk coefficient *
CHEESE!), but time spent learning as much as I have and enjoying doing so is
well spent.

It's a value proposition, with variables to weigh on each side.

If you value security, it's not likely to be a good idea for you. If you're
risk insensitive, then the economic insecurity isn't likely to bother you as
much.

If you like being able to go party week in, week out with your friends like
clockwork with nothing likely to disturb your social schedule, less of a good
idea to do a startup.

If you're obsessed with building a product that solves real problems for
people, more of a good idea to do a startup.

Just know yourself, where your values and priorities lie. Be honest, then
you'll know if it's something you really want to do.

